# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  خطایsolution an unexpected error has occurred troubleshooting issues with microsoft sharepoint found

## mohsenashkboos

با سلام.هنگام بالا آوردن شیرپوینت این خطا ظاهر می شود مشکل چیست؟
solution an unexpected error has occurred troubleshooting issues with microsoft sharepoint foundation

----------


## BandeKHoda

سلام
از این نوع پیام ها چیزی نمیشه فهمید، یه آی دی تو پیغام  هست که با اون میشه پیگیریش کرد، اما کار آسونی نیست
اینجا توضیح داده شده

----------


## mohsenashkboos

تا جایی که من فهمیدم خطا کلی و بایستی لاگ ها را مطالعه کرد تا فهمید ایراد کجاست.ممنون از کمکتون

----------

